# Global Fat Bike Day Saturday 5th December



## JohnClimber (12 Sep 2015)

Us Brits started it but the Yanks have taken it over (as usual  )
The first Saturday of December is this years Global Fat Bike Day, it's where anyone with a Fat Bike (tyre width 3.8" or wider) is encouraged to dust down their monster bike and take it out for a spin, either on your own or in a group.

There are normally several group rides around the UK.

I'm leading the annual Merseyside edition taking in the beaches, sand dunes, miles of sandy single track, ice cream and coffee vans.
We've even got a logo 






Meeting up at the south end of Crosby beach here - http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...archp=ids.srf&dn=624&ax=331219&ay=397385&lm=0
9am meet up, 2 to 3pm finish (but with bail points)

Depending on final numbers expect the group to split into 2 at about the 25% mark, with one group doing several more miles and meeting up again for a coffee and all returning back to the start point.

So, far we've got 9 signed up

Have you got a Fat Bike?
Do you live within a couple of hours of Liverpool?
If yes and yes, get your name down.


----------



## Paul.G. (21 Sep 2015)

Bought my first fatty this weekend, a Rocky Mountain Blizzard from Charlie the bike monger, Swannage. Oh my God, what an experience!! I was bored of the road bike and a few years of having cross bikes was getting boring too and the buzz through the bars was doing my head in so fatty was the only way to go. Within half hour of buying the bike I was on the beach and in the sea, can't remember the last time I had as much fun. I will certainly be out on the 5th but might have to go solo as its not catching on as yet here in the shandy drinking south


----------



## LocalLad (21 Sep 2015)

There truly is no end to the range of bikes on the market!


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Sep 2015)

Paul.G. said:


> Bought my first fatty this weekend, a Rocky Mountain Blizzard from Charlie the bike monger, Swannage. Oh my God, what an experience!! I was bored of the road bike and a few years of having cross bikes was getting boring too and the buzz through the bars was doing my head in so fatty was the only way to go. Within half hour of buying the bike I was on the beach and in the sea, can't remember the last time I had as much fun. I will certainly be out on the 5th but might have to go solo as its not catching on as yet here in the shandy drinking south



I used to be a policeman in Reading.

But I never found the beach


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Sep 2015)

One of the local bike shops, between the office and my fave cph coffee shop have a fat bike in the window. A spesh.

I won't be buying even though they might be quite useful if it snows....


----------



## jagman.2003 (7 Oct 2015)

Recently purchased all the parts to build up a Fatty, should be up & running for the 5th..!


----------



## jagman.2003 (7 Oct 2015)

[QUOTE 3941476, member: 259"]Great logo![/QUOTE]
Yes, will have to sort one out for the Gloucestershire chapter..!


----------



## JohnClimber (7 Oct 2015)

Paul.G. said:


> can't remember the last time I had as much fun. I will certainly be out on the 5th but might have to go solo as its not catching on as yet here in the shandy drinking south


There are a few GFBD's going on around the country and I think there is one around the Forest of Dean, I'll let you know


----------



## JohnClimber (7 Oct 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> One of the local bike shops, between the office and my fave cph coffee shop have a fat bike in the window. A spesh.
> 
> I won't be buying even though they might be quite useful if it snows....



Why do you need snow to enjoy riding a Fat Bike, you can ride it anywhere, beaches, hills, XC, racing that is unless you're scared to ride and smile


----------



## JohnClimber (7 Oct 2015)

[QUOTE 3941476, member: 259"]Great logo![/QUOTE]

Thank you


----------



## JohnClimber (7 Oct 2015)

Paul.G. said:


> Bought my first fatty this weekend, a Rocky Mountain Blizzard from Charlie the bike monger, Swannage. Oh my God, what an experience!! I was bored of the road bike and a few years of having cross bikes was getting boring too and the buzz through the bars was doing my head in so fatty was the only way to go. Within half hour of buying the bike I was on the beach and in the sea, can't remember the last time I had as much fun. I will certainly be out on the 5th but might have to go solo as its not catching on as yet here in the shandy drinking south



I think Charlie is doing a Dorset GFBD for you to join in on


----------



## Paul.G. (7 Oct 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> There are a few GFBD's going on around the country and I think there is one around the Forest of Dean, I'll let you know


That would be great, thanks. Im looking forward to meeting up with other fat bike owners. I like the fact that seeing a fat bike in the UK is still quite rare but it would be nice to see them getting a bit more more popular.


----------



## JohnClimber (7 Oct 2015)

Paul.G. said:


> That would be great, thanks. Im looking forward to meeting up with other fat bike owners. I like the fact that seeing a fat bike in the UK is still quite rare but it would be nice to see them getting a bit more more popular.



Take a look over on the UK Fat Bike forum
http://s436462119.websitehome.co.uk/index.php?PHPSESSID=7e49a7bbd321554c873c055e03af400b;
But it's an old web platform which is taking ages to upgrade (long story)
If you want to register please PM me your user name, email address and the time that you registered and I'll ask the forum admin to let you in


----------



## Paul.G. (7 Oct 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Take a look over on the UK Fat Bike forum
> http://s436462119.websitehome.co.uk/index.php?PHPSESSID=7e49a7bbd321554c873c055e03af400b;
> But it's an old web platform which is taking ages to upgrade (long story)
> If you want to register please PM me your user name, email address and the time that you registered and I'll ask the forum admin to let you in


Just completed registration, sorry for being a complete tool but how do you send a PM ?


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2015)

I see two on a regular basis on my commute. One lad is a local road club rider too. Must be hard work on tarmac. Cool though


----------



## Paul.G. (7 Oct 2015)

I've done a few miles on tarmac between off road sections, my biggest problem is trying to ride at the same pace as I would on the cross bike, I just need to ease off a bit and chillax! Now I have the fattie, can't see cross or road bike getting used much


----------



## mustang1 (7 Oct 2015)

LocalLad said:


> There truly is no end to the range of bikes on the market!


Fat bike, full sus, drop bars, Pendleton frame, fixie, dress guard. Niche stuff.


----------



## Paul.G. (7 Oct 2015)

mustang1 said:


> Fat bike, full sus, drop bars, Pendleton frame, fixie, dress guard. Niche stuff.


LOL


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2015)

Might drop some fatter tyres on the 80's MTB next summer - it's on 2.1's so feel like 2.3 or more might just fit. Plenty of clearance on an old Skool.


----------



## JohnClimber (7 Oct 2015)

fossyant said:


> Might drop some fatter tyres on the 80's MTB next summer - it's on 2.1's so feel like 2.3 or more might just fit. Plenty of clearance on an old Skool.



2.3" is hardly fat..

3.8" or above is fat.
Here's mine.


----------



## mustang1 (7 Oct 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> 2.3" is hardly fat..
> 
> 3.8" or above is fat.
> Here's mine.


Nice!

In a side note, that should appease the "wide tires have less rolling resistance" brigade.


----------



## Paul.G. (7 Oct 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> 2.3" is hardly fat..
> 
> 3.8" or above is fat.
> Here's mine.


That's a really cool looking bike!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Oct 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Why do you need snow to enjoy riding a Fat Bike, you can ride it anywhere, beaches, hills, XC, racing that is unless you're scared to ride and smile


Don't need a fatty to make me ride with a smile ta


----------



## SB100 (29 Nov 2015)

I'm in. There are a few of us that ride the dunes and pathways between southport and Crosby, so I'll post on our Facebook group if that's ok. 

So I need to register or just show up 9am on the 5th?

Cheers
Simon


----------



## JohnClimber (9 Dec 2015)

Blog here from the day
http://johnclimber.com/2015/12/05/global-fat-bike-day-2016/
Photos here
https://www.flickr.com/photos/25655510@N02/albums/72157662064788855

A windy but fantastic day


----------



## steve surley warwick (9 Dec 2015)

I'll have to get out with you guys next time me and a pal ride Formby two or three times a week work and real life dependant. Good to see you all out Sat cheers


----------

